# My old dog Roxi



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

*My old dog Roxi, Ellie's protector.*

I was talking about my dog a few days ago in here, so I thought I'd post a picture of my Roxi girl. I loved that dog. She was very protective of Ellie, too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is she a doberman? She's very regal. And she stayed with you and Ellie? Do they play well?


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Is she a doberman? She's very regal. And she stayed with you and Ellie? Do they play well?


No, that's why she's in the bridge section.  I had to have her put to sleep a few weeks ago because of a heart defect. But yes, she was a doberman. She didn't really play too much the last few months, which included Ellie's lifespan, but she did watch over her like a puppy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. She was a very pretty Dobie.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry for you loss, it is always hard to lose a loved one. I'm sure she is still watching over you and Ellie.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Roxi. She was a really pretty girl. I love dobies! We used to have a neighbor with two and they were really sweet, fun dogs....that always got into trouble!

You've had so much happen in the last few weeks. Hope you're doing okay Jason.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Roxi. She was a really pretty girl. I love dobies! We used to have a neighbor with two and they were really sweet, fun dogs....that always got into trouble!
> 
> You've had so much happen in the last few weeks. Hope you're doing okay Jason.


Well this, like the other things, I already knew was coming. I had time to say goodbye, which made it a lot easier.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Roxie was beautiful !!! WOW! You've had a lot of major changes recently..... be kind to yourself and take good care !!!! ( As you can probably tell, I'm one of the ones probably old enough to be your MOM.......LOLLOLLOL )


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Roxie was beautiful !!! WOW! You've had a lot of major changes recently..... be kind to yourself and take good care !!!! ( As you can probably tell, I'm one of the ones probably old enough to be your MOM.......LOLLOLLOL )


Yes she was quite beautiful. Not bragging or anything, but she had the shiniest coat of any dobie I've ever seen. She could also give "the look" like none other. If you know dobies, you'll know "the look". I think it's better to have a lot of changes all at once, than a few that happen all the time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry Jason, she's a beautiful girl. You have a lot on your plate right now, and at this time of year it's even harder. I hope you take care of yourself, and find a professional to talk to if you are feeling down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jason,
She was a beautiful girl and looks very smart. I had a friend that had 2 dobies and they were big goofy boys. She is free now running without any pain at the bridge with all of our kids.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Roxi was a beautiful dobie, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss, as if you have not had enough to cope with. I am sure that somewhere your girl is looking our for you and Ellie. Take care


----------

